# [SOLVED] Pci vent cooling



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

Ive decided to remove one of my graphics card as i didnt feel it was necessary..
Now it have 2 empty slots so seems a little odd (well, at least for me when i can see it).

Ive found that there are vented pci blanking covers available. My question is what is the difference between black and nickel-coated black (which is cheaper, apparently). Also do they really offer better cooling???

Btw..i have a coolmater haf 922 mid (not painted)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Pci vent cooling*

Cost could be a byproduct of the material used (ie: metal or paint) and/or the brand. As with everything else in life, there is cheap models available.

Personally, I wouldn't use the "vented" style. You want to control the airflow into the case. Cool air into the front bottom of the case, and warm out the upper rear of the case.


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

Good call..i was kinda thinking around the same thing..in that if vents were really meant to be cooling wouldnt the same principle apply if u were to just remove the side panel completely? I like the idea of controlled airflow so wasnt too sure.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Pci vent cooling*

Having vented PCI covers is a lot different than removing the side cover. In certain situations, vented PCI slot covers are useful. Usually it's when you're rackmounting a computer and have a midplane fan panel.


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

My setup is a stock front fan, top fan and rear fan. The cpu cooler is watercooled. Would it benefit from vented pci covers? If not, no biggie, i'll just have to buy some normal ones


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Pci vent cooling*



error message said:


> My setup is a stock front fan, top fan and rear fan. The cpu cooler is watercooled. Would it benefit from vented pci covers? If not, no biggie, i'll just have to buy some normal ones


It's unlikely but not impossible, like most cooling-related things, it depends on your specific rig - There's certain 'fixed' rules, like front-in and rear-out fans, but the rest is subject to change depending on your case internals (cable placing, card-positions etc.) To a large extent, it's a matter of 'trial-and-error' whether vented PCi covers would make any difference over 'blank' covers, the colour is just to match the rest of the backplane (some are painted black, most are left 'metal' coloured)

Mine has a 120mm front-in and 2x80mm rear-outs, along with an 80mm side-out. The side-out fan does drop the temp by an extra 5C (approx) but it's more useful for removing excess dust etc. (The missus does a lot of textile/paper-crafts, neither of which are very 'clean' for a PC :grin


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Pci vent cooling*

decided on the black vented...installed them, but tbh i dnt notice that much difference in temps...looks good tho


----------

